# Reelgood



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I noticed there’s no Reelgood thread so I’m creating this, anything Reelgood related can be posted here: updates, questions, concerns, etc. 

Reelgood added Hoopla today to their steaming list! Finally, this was my only app missing from them.


----------



## usamac (Jun 4, 2020)

If anyone is interested, you can replace sling and the tivo app with any app you like.. like Reelgood.. Reelgood is free and way better than the Tivo app. It has a crazy list of available aggregatable apps you can see here. https://reelgood.com/sitemap/services

S10 - Tapatalk


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

there is a thread reelgood 
Reelgood app and Amazon Prime launching


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

PlutoTV is now on Reelgood


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

Alex_7 said:


> PlutoTV is now on Reelgood


Now if the Pluto app would start working on my Tivos I'd be in good shape.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Alex_7 said:


> PlutoTV is now on Reelgood


It is Pluto's on-demand stuff only, right? Like they have not integrated Pluto's live channels into the Reelgood app?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

babsonnexus said:


> It is Pluto's on-demand stuff only, right? Like they have not integrated Pluto's live channels into the Reelgood app?


On demand only, under their free section


----------

